# Basic Boot Socks on Bond Knitting Machines



## VicinSea (Jul 13, 2011)

I am developing a pattern for the Bond Machines to make quick socks.

Here is a link for the pattern in Women's Size 8.
https://docs.google.com/spreadsheet/ccc?key=0AjRSHLT_A0E1dENGS25tZ1NGckNZWkVFM2xRdmRiVkE&hl=en_US

This pattern takes about 1 hour to make a basic sock with no fancy work. If a more refined sock is desired--starting at line 27, you can add evenly spaced cables or eyelets to the leg of the sock.

Note that the pattern requires extensive swatching, which is why I do almost all of my machine knitting in Cascade 220. 1 Skein will make 2 socks with a bit left over.


----------



## sam43616 (Jul 28, 2011)

I book marked your pattern, I may have to give it a try. I have not done any machine knitting for a bit, but do plan to start back up again once my arm is more healed. I broke my arm in April and it is not healing good


----------



## imatroll (Jan 26, 2011)

I haven't tried socks on my Bond yet but your pattern is so well written that I'm now anxious to make a pair. Thank you so much for sharing!


----------



## VicinSea (Jul 13, 2011)

I have made about 10 pairs of socks in preparation for winter. The Bond makes it so darn easy! Some pairs have been plain, just to get the feel of the pattern. Other pairs have extensive cables--60 cables per sock! WHEW!

Any way I have tried, the socks always seem to work out fine.

Under the menu "FILE" there is an option to "Save a Copy". I think that you will be able to edit the Yellow Boxes once you have saved a copy.


----------



## sistermaide (Jul 17, 2011)

Have you posted any pictures of your socks? I would like to see some, especially when you mention the difference between plain, and then other options...


----------



## VicinSea (Jul 13, 2011)

Here are some terrible pictures of some pretty cool socks!

All of these were made using the basic pattern I linked at the beggining if this thread.


----------



## sistermaide (Jul 17, 2011)

Neat ones! What is the design on the top of the first ones? I really like the heel and toe on the last ones, and the cable is VERY nice!

Thanks for sharing.


----------



## VicinSea (Jul 13, 2011)

sistermaide said:


> Neat ones! What is the design on the top of the first ones? I really like the heel and toe on the last ones, and the cable is VERY nice!
> 
> Thanks for sharing.


The first pair, I knit 4 rows and then added a single strand of black lace-weight yarn for 2 rows. I did this twice on each sock. Adding this color strand actually made the yarn too bulky so I ended up having to knit these rows manually.

The heels and toes are identical on all three pairs.


----------



## sweetlilrachy00 (Oct 20, 2011)

Hi! I'm new. I've been reading around this board a while and just registered. I LOVE socks. And have been handknitting/crocheting for about 10 yrs. I just bought the USM and am doing quite well on it. I'm impressed with the negative issues people have had. I REALLY want to try your pattern. But it seems quite advanced for me. Or maybe it's just the way the pattern is written. I will look at it further another day, perhaps after some coffee.

Thanks so much for being kind enough to share it!


----------



## GudrunM (Feb 17, 2012)

I loved them, thanks for sharing. I guess I will be knitting socks on my machine tomorrow.


----------



## nowcontactingla (Feb 16, 2019)

I would be happy to learn more!


----------



## momannette (Nov 12, 2011)

Thank you for sharing, I love my bond and have never tried socks


----------

